# Modifier for CPT 97750



## anuja.devasthali

Hi Friends,

Please help me with this 

Our provider of Physical Medicine & Rehabilitation performs balance screening with written report for 15 min.

We are using CPT 97750 [Physical performance test or measurement (eg, musculoskeletal, functional capacity), with written report, each 15 minutes ] for coding the same. Dx are Gait abnormality & Lack of co-ordination.

Medicare has denied the claim stating missing / invalid modifier.

Do we have to add RT, LT , 50 or any other specific modifier ?

Anuja A. Devasthali, CPC-A.


----------



## LLovett

It has been awhile since I did rehab and I don't have any back up on this right off hand but I believe the modifiers they are looking for are either GO or GP, which denote whether it is an occupational therapist or a physical therapist.

Hope this helps,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## anuja.devasthali

Thank you very much. At least we have got some nice direction.

Anuja, CPC-A.


----------

